# Isle Of Wight - Red Funnel and Parking



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Following on from this thread,  The bathroom plumbing and tiling is looking less attractive.

So we are considering somewhere we have never been, the Isle of White!.

So a few Questions?

Is it nice?
Red Funnel Ferries OK?
Can we arrive early and park.overnight in Southampton Docks?
Do they speak English on IOW ( :lol: )?

Any advice welcome!

TM


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it nice ---it is lovely and peaceful we have been over 4 times and love the slower life over there.
Red Funnel--- are fine but they do say its the most expensive crossing in the UK
If you arrive early ---they do fit you in to an earlier crossing if they can.
Do they speak English--- do you?? :lol: then yes of coarse they do. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Not so sure they will let you sleep overnight at Southampton and I think the nearby park is locked and now has height barriers.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

IOW is nice, best out of peak season. The southampton terminal is right in the centre - there is parking at Mayflower park, but doubt whether overnighting is allowed, and you wouldn't necessarily want to do so there :roll: Compare the rates on Red Funnel with wightlink - either LYmington - Yarmouth or Portsmouth - Fishbourne. Check with campsites - many do combined tickets - that's if you want to use just one site :roll: I noticed that the CCC do discounted packages on the ferries, you don't need to book a campsite for these - check their 2010 book. 
As for overnighting, the ferries run through the night, and you would probably be able to get on the next one if you turned up early - more chance then of finding a wild spot on the Island. But "official" sites are about - Forest Holidays sites in the new forest can be reasonably cheap without facilities, and only a few miles from LYmington or Southampton. Pompey, you can "wild" overnight at Port Solent, the site at Southsea (quite expensive), CCC have site at Southbourne - 12 or so miles east on A259 (Actually called Chichester :roll: ), CC have one near Wickham (Rookesbury Park?).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

we tayed at the orchards on IOW.
Must be the most expensive ferry crossing mile per pound.

They do hoe=wever drive on the proper side of the road.

If you are wanting a cl type stay that I am told is basic and on a farm.
Borthwood caravan site
01983 402833 Eric young. A motorbike nut.

I met his son on hols in Crete a couple of years ago.

Dave p


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

We also visited The Orchards site a couple of years ago on the 5-day deal which is advertised in CC/MMM mag. However the ferry charge goes up according to length and height of your M/H so a reasonable figure of around £100 for 5 days soon goes up towards £200. The island is certainly worth visiting once but with roads often narrow, we made use of the excellent bus network to go around most of the island and being "mature citizens" we made use of our bus passes.

Ed


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Just booked on Red Funnel for June. Used their special 5 night offer.
Ferry crossing both ways and 5 nights on Whitefield Forest site is 
£128 all in. Went last year,lovely quiet island with excellent bus service for those with bus passes, Roads a bit too narrow for using van to travel round in.
Crimpleken


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We have been twice with red funnel. Very good. Some of the roads are a bit narrow. Take your time and enjoy the island.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you book through the Waverley campsite in East Cowes you can get 7 nights for £130 including the ferry. Well thats what we paid at Christmas for a 7.5 metre van.

To be honest I wasnt too impressed. I know people say its quiet and layed back but I didnt think so. Having said that I am from the North and we are more used to Scottish Islands with populations of just a few thousand whereas I think the IOW is around 120000. 

It just didnt feel like being on an island to me. Just the same as the mainland really. There are some nice places to visit though but 5 days would have been enough for us really.

Watch where you park though, the car park attendants are a bit keen.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*IOW*

Not looking good!

Had an email back after my internet enquiry to Redfunnel.co.uk to say not available and all of June/July is booked full (we are going April!).

So I rang them and they said, the site I picked is booked up and that due to motorhome length, this ruled 2 others out. They were going to check with the remaining site and come back to me. Nothing as of yet.

TM


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Why would you want to park at Southampton Ferry 8O .
Just get straight across there!

I had a cheap deal last year with wightlink from Portsmouth, the crossing is also shorter than Red Funnel.
IF you are a C&CC member they do a deal, might be worth a try? Call wightlink directly quoting your membership number.


w


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: IOW*



teemyob said:


> Not looking good!
> 
> Had an email back after my internet enquiry to Redfunnel.co.uk to say not available and all of June/July is booked full (we are going April!).
> 
> ...


When I booked mine throught the Waverley campsite the guy in charge reckoned they dont really bother about checking MH Lengths etc. When my booking came through from the campsite it didnt have a length on it but a height of I think 2.6 metres (we are 3.1) The guy at the campsite said dont worry about it. so I didnt and just got put on the lower deck with all the wagons and buses etc. Have you tried booking direct with the campsite?


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we are booked to go over on the 11th april and we are staying in whitecliffe bay was a package deal ferry and site 2 adults and 2 kids 1 dog it cost £145 plus £16 for over height van 12.00 sailing from southampton last time i looked it was listing as sailing available for that weekend as it not the easter rush as we have booked to take the tow car across with us 
p/s we have been loads of times before we really like it over there but this will be the first time with the motorhome


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just seen this.... there is a place to stay on the IOW.

95p camping

Whitecliff Bay
01983 872671
www.whitecliff-bay.com
Bembridge
Isle of Wight


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Input*

Thanks for all your input, Just managed to get into appuldurcombe with Red Funnel (Ferry came out £37.50 each way, £5 extra for towing a car/trailer).

So not too bad.

TM


----------

